# Weber River, lost Tenkara, Find it/Use it



## Meesh (Jan 26, 2010)

I lost my Tenkara rod the other day during a bad/weird fall along a steep bank. It was in my backpack, collapsed, and slipped into the water and I didn't even notice for a long while (well after the cloud of cursing dissipated). I went looking for it, but with the river moving at a fair clip I finally gave up figuring it was miles away.

In short, if you're fishing the weber, keep your eyes open for it and if you find it please make use of it. I hate the thought that it's sitting stuck in a logjam somewhere, just wasted. 

It was collapsed, with the stopper in and in a rod bag. It should float, at least for a while it should, so I'm hoping it got stuck in a logjam or washed up along a bank. Heck, it could have made it to Echo, but I doubt it. 

I was fishing near where the Hoytsville road crosses I-80, just north of Wanship.

On the fishing side of things, I kept to streamers (since my tenkara was lost  and did pretty well with 23 fish. Although most were 12-16", I did catch a nice, fat 19"er in the deep under some heavy current. If you've seen my previous posts you'll know I pretty much stick to a large, 4" black ghost I tie heavily on a tube fly, which I (mostly) pitch upriver using a light spinning setup. If you have any questions about my rig or technique please ask, I'm more than willing to share. 

Thanks all
Meesh


----------



## Pavlik (Sep 11, 2007)

what are the water conditions there right now?


----------



## tye dye twins (Mar 8, 2011)

Bummer about the rod but at least you are ok.

Hope someone finds it and that it comes back to you in the end.


----------



## Meesh (Jan 26, 2010)

Thanks Tye. 
@Pavlik, I haven't been up there since the 8th, but at that time it was running high. I assume it's even more so with all the rain.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

I have a buddy who uses a Tenkara but I am yet to try it, sorry to hear you lost it. I have had my share of slips and slides along the Weber, one was late last November and was very lucky my waders didn't fill up.


----------



## Meesh (Jan 26, 2010)

That's always in the back of my mind, and during the winter it would be 10x as dangerous. 

I had a (very *******) buddy go in a couple of years ago on the upper Green, and before I could even get back to the bank to start running to him, he was back on his feet. 
He had gone completely under in very deep water, and he managed to get back to the surface twice by ramming his Ugly Stick, tip first, into the bottom and pushing himself back up for air until he drifted into a sandbar. It didn't help at all that he was wearing big ol' rubber farmer John style waders, which weighed a ton with all that water. 
The damned thing of it was, both times he got back to the surface his hand, clutching his beer, broke through first. The first thing he did when he got back on his feet? Took a big drink of that river-filled can! 
I still don't know if it was luck, or smarts, that saved him; he normally doesn't have much of either ;-) 

Back to the matter at hand, I'd highly recommend tenkara; it's a blast, especially when you hook into a big Weber Brown. Be ready to move when you do though.


----------



## Jrdnmoore3 (Sep 1, 2013)

Which side of the bridge were you fishing on the north with the sheep or south? The water conditions are pretty much the same they are trying to keep them as close as they can for the work they are doing on echo. I actually live about a mile up the road from where your talking about.


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Meesh said:


> That's always in the back of my mind, and during the winter it would be 10x as dangerous.
> 
> I had a (very *******) buddy go in a couple of years ago on the upper Green, and before I could even get back to the bank to start running to him, he was back on his feet.
> He had gone completely under in very deep water, and he managed to get back to the surface twice by ramming his Ugly Stick, tip first, into the bottom and pushing himself back up for air until he drifted into a sandbar. It didn't help at all that he was wearing big ol' rubber farmer John style waders, which weighed a ton with all that water.
> ...


So I was picturing that happening as I read it and couldn't help but laugh, glad he came out smiling!


----------

